# Disketten-Images erstellen



## Drunk (21. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute!
Ich hab ein Problem, und zwar: Ich habe einige alte Spiele, die z.T. noch auf 3,5" Disketten sind. Aufgrund des Alters sind die natürlich recht empfindlich - gehen also leicht kaputt und so. Daher will ich mir Images von jeder dieser Disketten anlegen, um die Originale nicht jedesmal einlegen und strapazieren zu müssen. Nun hab ich ein Programm gefunden, das die Disketten auslesen und Images von ihnen erstellen kann. Das Problem ist - wie bekomme ich diese Images ans Laufen? Ich habe leider kein Linux, sonst könnte ich die Images einfach mounten (was allerdings sinnlos wäre, da es sich um alte DOS-Games handelt). Meine Frage: Ist es möglich, das Image einer Diskette, ähnlich wie das einer CD (mit Daemon-Tools) ans Laufen zu bringen? Mit Amiga-Disketten ging das ja auch. Da hatte man hinterher *.adf - Dateien, die man bequem in den Emulator laden konnte. Ich hoffe, jemand von euch kann mir weiterhelfen. Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus, 
drunk


----------



## lohokla (21. Juli 2003)

Ich hatte zwar keine DOS-Spiele, aber soweit ich vermutet kannst du doch einfach alle Dateien auf die Festplatte ziehen und dann von daaus spielen. Falls das nicht geht, kannst ja auch mal probieren mit den Dos-Befehl "subst" (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) ein virtuelles Laufwerk zu erstellen.


----------



## tuxracer (21. August 2003)

Du kannst Dir mit z.B WinISO aus den Disketten Images machen, welche Du dann mit Daemon-Tools wieder mounten kannst, um die Teils wieder zu verwenden.


----------



## Scorp (21. August 2003)

Das hilft aber auch nichts wenn er Windows NT/2000/XP hat, da bekommt er die spiele nicht zum laufn! Den Kompatibilitätsmodus von XP kannst den Hasen geben! 
Ich rate zu ner DOS-Bootdiskette mit CD-Treibern und die spiele einfach nicht als Image auf die CD brennen.....nur Soundtreiber wirst du keine finden


----------



## tuxracer (21. August 2003)

@Scorp


au ja daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht.
da gibts noch die variante sich einfach das absolute miniwindows98 draufzutun. braucht 4.6 MB ist fast sicher kein problem Treiber zu bekommen, und alles was DOS ist geht noch.


----------



## Drunk (22. August 2003)

Hi Leute!
Ich habs mal versucht, mir in WinISO ein Image der Diskette zu erstellen. Hat auch wunderbar geklappt... Zur Probe hab ich das Image mit Daemon Tools gemountet... hat auch geklappt! Als ich dann allerdings in den DOS-Modus gewechselt hab (ach ja, ich hab übrigens WiN98 SE) konnte ich zwar auf das virtuelle Laufwerk zugreifen und das Installationsprogramm des Spiels starten, allerdings brachte mir das Prog dann folgenden Fehler: "Das Spiel kann nur von Laufwerk A: oder B: installiert werden." Jetzt meine Frage: Ich habe nur ein Diskettenlaufwerk, ein 3 1/2" an A: hängen. Laufwerk B: ist sozusagen unbenutzt. Gibt es irgendein Programm, das isos mounten kann, wo ich mir den Laufwerksbuchstaben frei auswählen kann, also in diesem Falle Laufwerk B:?
, Drunk


----------



## lohokla (23. August 2003)

Lass mich raten subst haste nicht ausprobiert?
Damit könntest du dann auch ein virtuelles Laufwerk auf b: erstellen


----------



## tuxracer (25. August 2003)

@lohokla

Jetzt hast Du mich aber echt erwischt.

Zuerst hab ich mal gegoogelt, weil ich dacte, dass das ein anderes virtual Drive ist

als ich dann aber als erstes ne Syntaxbeschreibung gesehen hab, konnte ich mich wieder so wage daran erinnern, dass ich das mal vor Urzeiten schon mal gebraucht hab.

Für die dies noch nicht verstehen

gebt mal an der MSDOS Eingabeaufforderung subst /? ein


DOS ist Tod es Lebe DOS


----------



## lohokla (25. August 2003)

Hab ja extra "Dos-Befehl subst" geschrieben 
Und damit geht es jetzt, wa? ;-) 

joa DOS lebe hoch!


----------



## Hecke (25. August 2003)

Images von Disketten sieht aus meinen Augen ein wenig überflüssig.
Um die Orginaldiskette nicht zu strapazieren würde ich alle Inhalte der Diskette auf die Festplatte kopieren oder mit einer 1 zu 1 Kopie auf andere Disketten kopieren, um somit eine Sicherheit zu haben, fals die Orginaldiskette defekt gehen sollte.


----------



## tuxracer (25. August 2003)

@lohokla
Oops hab wohl total übersehen das Du weiter oben schon davon hattest.

@hecke
also meiner Meinung nach, es ist grundsätzlich einfach nur praktisch, mit Images und virtuellen Laufwerken zu arbeiten, als mit Disketten. Zudem hat er wenn er aus den disketten Images macht, ja eben jederzeit die Möglichkeit, wieder ne Diskette zu erstellen, hat aber nur ne einzige Datei, anstelle eines Ordners mit nem Haufen Dateien drin.


@ Drunk
probier das was lohokla vorgeschlagen hat mit subst, das wird höchstwahrscheinlich funktionieren. Falls Du nich klarkommst mit der Syntax kannst Du dich ja nochmals an lohokla oder mich wenden.
Ich für meinen Teil probiers in den nächsten paar Tagen auch mal aus, weils mich interessiert.


----------



## Drunk (26. August 2003)

Danke! Subst hat gefunzt! Im übrigen bin ich ganz tuxracer's Meinung - so ein Image ist um einiges praktischer als so ein Wust von Dateien!


----------

